# using a marinade tumbler?



## bleedblue0014 (Mar 12, 2016)

If i am using a tumbler that vacuum seals the container would this reduce the curing time as the vacuum will alow the pours to open up and marinade the meat evenly and faster?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  As for your question: 

I am not sure what you are asking.  Are you marinading meat or curing meat?  Please don't be vague; just shout out what is on your mind.  Tell us your idea and why.  Most short cuts have been tried but we are always open to hear new ideas.  If you are curing meat in some way I would say do not deviate from curing times.  Our food safety folks are sure to help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2016)

Check out this Smokin B guy.   He did a lot of it.   Here is one,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148725/bbb-the-quick-way


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2016)

Check these out...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129719/vacuum-tumbler-bacon-experiment-1-final

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130032/vacuum-tumbler-bacon-experiment-2-nailed-it


----------

